# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  советские военные песни

## Nuraa

Пожалуйста, помогите мне перевести несколько советских песен о Великой Отечественной!!! Перевод нужен хороший, у меня на это знаний не хватит ( 
Давай закурим! 
Теплый ветер дует, развезло дороги, 
И на Южном фронте оттепель опять. 
Тает снег в Ростове, тает в Таганроге. 
Эти дни когда-нибудь мы будем вспоминать.
Припев: 
Об огнях-пожарищах, 
О друзьях-товарищах 
Где-нибудь, когда-нибудь мы будем говорить.
Вспомню я пехоту, 
И родную роту, 
И тебя - за то, что ты дал мне закурть. 
Давай закурим, товарищ, по одной, 
Давай закурим, товарищ мой! 
Нас опять Одесса встретит как хозяев, 
Звезды Черноморья будут нам сиять. 
Славную Каховку, город Николаев, 
Эти дни когда-нибудь мы будем вспоминать.
Припев. 
А когда не станет немцев и в помине 
И к своим любимым мы придем опять, 
Вспомним, как на Запад шли по Украине, 
Эти дни когда-нибудь мы будем вспоминать.

----------


## Nuraa

Фронтовая Катюша 
Разлетались головы и туши,
Дрожь колотит фрицев за рекой -
Это наша русская "Катюша"
Немчуре поет за упокой. 
В страхе немец в яму прыгать станет,
С головой зароется в сугроб.
Но его и там мотив достанет,
И станцует немец прямо в гроб. 
Ты лети, лети, как говорится,
На кулички, к чорту на обед!
И в аду таким же дохлым фрицам
От "Катюши" передай привет. 
Расскажи, как песню заводила,
Расскажи про Катины дела,
Про того, которого лупила,
Про того, чьи кости разнесла. 
Все мы любим душеньку-"Катюшу",
Любо слышать, как она поёт.
Из врагов вытряхивает душу,
А друзьям отваги придаёт.

----------


## Nuraa

22 июня, ровно в 4 часа  
Двадцать второго июня,
Ровно в четыре часа
Киев бомбили, нам объявили
Что началася война. 
Война началась на рассвете
Чтоб больше народу убить.
Спали родители, спали их дети
Когда стали Киев бомбить. 
Кончилось мирное время, 
Нам расставаться пора, 
Я уезжаю и обещаю 
Верным вам быть навсегда.  
И ты смотри, 
С чувством моим не шути, 
Выйди подруга, к поезду друга, 
Друга на фронт проводи. 
Вздрогнут колеса вагона, 
Поезд помчится стрелой, 
Ты мне с перрона — я с эшелона 
Грустно помашем рукой.  
Рвалися снаряды и мины,
Танки гремели броней,
Ястребы красны в небе кружили,
Мчались на запад стрелой. 
Началася зимняя стужа
Были враги у Москвы,
Пушки палили, мины рвалися
Немцев терзая в куски. 
Кончился бой за столицу
Бросились немцы бежать
Бросили танки, бросили мины,
Несколько тысяч солдат. 
Пройдут года, 
Я снова увижу тебя, 
Ты улыбнешься, 
К сердцу прижмешься, 
Вновь поцелуешь меня.
Ты улыбнешься, 
К сердцу прижмешься, 
Вновь поцелуешь меня. 
Пройдут года, 
Я снова увижу тебя, 
Ты улыбнешься, 
К сердцу прижмешься, 
Вновь поцелуешь меня.
Ты улыбнешься, 
К сердцу прижмешься, 
Вновь поцелуешь меня.

----------


## Nuraa

Случайный вальс 
Ночь коротка, 
Спят облака, 
И лежит у меня на ладони 
Незнакомая ваша рука. 
После тревог 
Спит городок. 
Я услышал мелодию вальса 
И сюда заглянул на часок.  
Хоть я с вами почти незнаком 
И далеко отсюда мой дом, 
Я как будто бы снова 
Возле дома родного. 
В этом зале пустом 
Мы танцуем вдвоем, 
Так скажите мне слово, 
Сам не знаю о чем.  
Будем кружить, 
Петь и дружить. 
Я совсем танцевать разучился 
И прошу вас меня извинить. 
Утро зовет 
Снова в поход. 
Покидая ваш маленький город, 
Я пройду мимо ваших ворот.  
Хоть я с вами почти незнаком 
И далеко отсюда мой дом, 
Я как будто бы снова 
Возле дома родного. 
В этом зале пустом 
Мы танцуем вдвоем, 
Так скажите мне слово, 
Сам не знаю о чем.

----------


## Lampada

Мы здесь не занимаемся переводами.  Можем исправить ошибки или пояснить трудные места в тексте.

----------


## Ramil

> Пожалуйста, помогите мне перевести несколько советских песен о Великой Отечественной!!! Перевод нужен хороший, у меня на это знаний не хватит (

 Ну, мы должны убедиться, что мы не помогаем делать делаем за тебя твою домашнюю работу. Ты давай, начинай, а мы поправим.

----------


## Nuraa

это не домашняя работа. Меня попросили сделать проект для американцев, представляющий данный аспект русской культуры, а переводчик за 1,5 недели до дедлайна кинул. Несколько песен нашла в интернете, остальное-нет. Никогда не думала, что это проблема, мне всегда казалось, что столь важные для нашей культуры вещи переведены на разные языки, но кроме нескольких самых известных ничего нет. У меня английский на уровне в аэропорту не заблудиться, так что мне бы хоть сопроводительный текст адекватно перевести, уже чудо будет. Про песни и думать боюсь. Если кто согласится помочь - буду безумно благодарна

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Мы здесь не занимаемся переводами.  Можем исправить ошибки или пояснить трудные места в тексте.

 То давайте-ка *Я* попытаюсь перевести одну песенку ("на практику"), и носители русского исправят мои ошибки. 
I'll tackle "Фронтовая Катюша", since the original version is a favorite of mine. (However, the original does not have a standard English translation -- so I won't try to do an English "parody," or worry about rhymes.) 
Katiusha: The Front-Line Parody 
Heads and carcasses(1) got scattered everywhere.
The Krauts across the river tremble and shiver.
This is our Russian "Katiusha" rocket (rocket-launcher??),
Singing a requiem for the Huns.  
The German, in terror, is gonna jump into a hole.
Bury his head under a snowdrift.
But the "aforementioned Katiusha"(2) will reach him even there,
And the German will be "stationed" right into the grave. 
Fly, Mr. German(3), fly -- as they say -- 
Right to damnation(4), as lunch for the Devil!
And to those Krauts rotting(5) in Hell, 
Say "Hi" from Katiusha! 
Tell them how Katiusha-the-rocket sang her song,
Tell them about what "Kate" did.
About the guy she skinned alive(6),
About the one whose bones she scattered. 
We all love our darling gal "Katiusha."
It's delightful to hear her sing.
It shakes the heart and soul from our enemies,
And brings boldness to our friends!  (1) "Carcass" is the literal translation of *туша* -- but I was tempted to make a joke about "Head and Shoulders" (марка шампуни от перхоти -- _"Q. How do they know that the Palestinian suicide bomber had dandruff? A. They found his head and shoulders in the road."_)  (2) I assumed that *мотив*, in this context, refers back to the rocket? (3) Am I right that the imperative *лети* is addressed to the German, and not to the "Katiusha"? (4) I'm sure that somewhere in English folklore, there's a better translation of "*на кулички*" than "to damnation," but I'm drawing a blank. (5) I know that "*дохлый*" does not literally mean "rotting", but "May you *rot* in Hell!" is a standard curse in English. (6) I wasn't sure about "*лупить*", but I took a guess that here it means "*сдирать с кого-н. кору заживо*"?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Меня попросили сделать проект для американцев, представляющий данный аспект русской культуры

 If this is for a U.S. audience, then I would recommend that you also include "Мы летим ковыляя во мгле"! (Because it's a translation of an American WW2 song, but with the references to молитва taken out.) 
Here's a YouTube edit that combines the English original (sung by Anne Shelton) and the Russian translation:

----------


## Throbert McGee

P.S. Here's the original припев in English: 
Comin' in on a wing and a prayer! 
Comin' in on a wing and a prayer! 
Though there's one motor gone 
We can still carry on 
Comin' in on a wing and a prayer!  
Here's the Russian translation: 
Мы летим, ковыляя во мгле, 
Мы ползем на последнем крыле. 
Бак пробит, хвост горит,
И машина летит 
На честном слове и на одном крыле. 
And here's my back-translation: 
We're flying, limping through the hazy gloom,
We're crawling on our last wing,
The fuel-tank is leaking, the tail is on fire,
And the plane is flying 
On hope alone, with just one wing!

----------


## Ramil

_на честном слове_ is an idiom. _Эта машина едет на честном слове, это работает на честном слове._ This means that this plane flies defying all physics laws (well, just because someone had promiced it would fly).

----------


## Crocodile

> If this is for a U.S. audience, then I would recommend that you also include "Мы летим ковыляя во мгле"! (Because it's a translation of an American WW2 song, but with the references to молитва taken out.)

 That song was rather popular in the SU back then. I wonder, were there any WWII soviet songs borrowed (or just popular) that way in the US?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _на честном слове_ is an idiom. _Эта машина едет на честном слове, это работает на честном слове._ This means that this plane flies defying all physics laws (well, just because someone had promiced it would fly).

 Aha, so it's basically a loose translation of "on a prayer". To avoid sounding so religious, you could also say something like _The plane seemed to be flying on the sheer willpower (or "determination")  of the crew._

----------


## Throbert McGee

> That song was rather popular in the SU back then. I wonder, were there any WWII soviet songs borrowed (or just popular) that way in the US?

 Well, the melody of "Катюша" has been popularized as a sort of "Russian cue/theme" in Hollywood movies and TV (you know the scene is taking place in Russia because a balalaika version of "Катюша" or "Эй ухнем" is on the soundtrack, and St. Basil's is visible from the person's window...) 
Also, of course, "Дорогой длинною" became a GIGANTIC hit under the title "Those Were the Days, My Friend" -- but the Russian original is from the 1920s and the English version from the late 1960s. So, it doesn't fit the criterion of a "WW2 Soviet song." 
And the song "Bei Mir Bistu Shein" has a rather complicated history. It was composed in NYC by a Ukrainian-Jewish immigrant (whose family emigrated before the Soviet Revolution), and was originally a very slow (and excessively sentimental!) ballad for the Yiddish theater. In the late 1930s, a jazzy, fast-tempo English translation (with only the title in Yiddish) became a huge mainstream hit for the Andrews Sisters and others. And in the early 1940s it reached the USSR and inspired several parody versions, "Старушка не спеша" being the most famous. Thus, during WW2/ВОВ, both Americans and Soviets would have been enjoying the same melody -- but with totally dissimilar lyrics! 
However, I don't know if "Katiusha" or any other Soviet WW2 songs ever became a "popular radio hit" in the U.S., even during the peak years of American/Soviet cooperation during WW2.

----------


## Lampada

> ...And in the early 1940s it reached the USSR and inspired several parody versions, "Старушка не спеша" being the most famous. Thus, during WW2/ВОВ, both Americans and Soviets would have been enjoying the same melody -- but with totally dissimilar lyrics! ...

      *Старушка не спеша дорожку перешла...  
Людмила Петрушевская* 
 Старушка не спеша
Дорожку перешла,
Её остановил патруль ГБДД.
Сказал старушке мент
- Здесь перехода нет.
- Спасибо,- говорит она, а где?... 
По барабану теперь где.
Сказал патруль ГБДД,
Перед старушкой встав.
Платите штраф! 
Товарищи гайцы,
Родимые отцы.
Старушка говорит,
Я заплачу.
Куда мне к вам придти
Чтоб деньги принести?
Я пенсию шестого получу. 
ГБДД патруль
Видал таких бабуль,
Они хитрей мужчин,
И их ищи, свищи (потом...) 
ГБДД стоит,
Приняв упорный вид,
Старушку не желая отпускать:
Давно пора понять,
Что некуда линять,
Придется бабка денежки отдать. 
ГБДД наряд -
Он может сам не рад,
Начальству должен сдать
Он тысяч пять! (И не рублей...) 
Старушка не спеша
Достала ППШ,
Сейчас я вам напомню вашу мать.
Я ветеран войны,
И вы понять должны,
Я снайпер – мне придётся вас убрать 
С тех пор ни ГБДД,
Ни парни с МВД,
И никакой патруль
Не трогает бабуль! 
Старушка не спеша
Дорожку перешла
И бабушку никто не задержал.
Какой с бабули толк,
Их тут хороший полк,
И каждая, наверно, с ППШ!

----------


## Nuraa

Спасибо!!! 
А насчет "Мы летим ковыляя во мгле"! очень интересно, благодарю!)

----------


## Suobig

> (2) I assumed that *мотив*, in this context, refers back to the rocket?

 I'd translate simply:
"But the tune will get him even there
And he'll dance his way into the grave" 
Here is a continuation of an allegory «"Katyusha" (launcher) firing rockets - Katyusha (girl) singing song».
Not sure if phrase "dance one's way into the grave" makes sense in english.   

> (3) Am I right that the imperative *лети* is addressed to the German, and not to the "Katiusha"?

 Probably you're right.    

> (4) I'm sure that somewhere in English folklore, there's a better translation of "*на кулички*" than "to damnation," but I'm drawing a blank.

 In old times one would say "К чёрту на кулички" if he's not willing to tell where exactly he's going and did't want any more questions about it. "Кулички" (или "кулижки") here means small pieces of dry land on a bog or meadows in a forest - some very distant and deserted places. So literal traslation would be "go to meet imp deep into the forest", but you need something from folklore, you're right.   

> (5) I know that "*дохлый*" does not literally mean "rotting", but "May you *rot* in Hell!" is a standard curse in English.

 You say "дохлый" instead of "мёртвый" when you feel disparagingly for one you are talking about.   

> (6) I wasn't sure about "*лупить*", but I took a guess that here it means "*сдирать с кого-н. кору заживо*"?

 Analog for "Лупить" would be "pommel". There's no special word for "сдирать кожу заживо" in russian, because such kind of execution was never used.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I'd translate simply:
> "But the tune will get him even there
> And he'll dance his way into the grave" 
> Here is a continuation of an allegory «"Katyusha" (launcher) firing rockets - Katyusha (girl) singing song».
> Not sure if phrase "dance one's way into the grave" makes sense in english.

 Yes, this makes perfect sense. I didn't realize that мотив was used here in the musical sense of "leitmotif" -- and I should've guessed that станцевать is a perfective form of танцевать!    

> "Кулички" (или "кулижки") here means small pieces of dry land on a bog or meadows in a forest - some very distant and deserted places. So literal traslation would be "go to meet imp deep into the forest", but you need something from folklore, you're right.

 At first I thought that "кулички" had something to do with "small Easter cakes"!  ::  But then I checked Викисловарь and found this definition: *удалённое, заболоченное место в лесу, где, по суеверным представлениям, обитала нечистая сила* -- which immediately made me think of Stephen King's _Pet Semetary_! (In the book, there's a haunted "куличик", originally an индейское кладбище, that lies beyond the cemetery where children bury their pets.) However, a Stephen King reference would be an anachronism in a WW2 song, so I just decided to say "damnation." (Another euphemism for "Hell" is "perdition," but that word sounds much too книжный for soldiers to say.)     

> Analog for "Лупить" would be "pommel".

 The verb you're thinking of is "pummel." The noun "pommel" is the raised front part of a седло:

----------


## Throbert McGee

P.S. Honestly, unless you ride horses, the only English word worth knowing on the photo of the saddle is "stirrup"! (I know that the Russian word is стремя -- but only because I saw it on a list of "neuter nouns with the *-мя* ending"!! Otherwise, I'm totally ignorant of horse-riding, in both English and Russian.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Старушка не спеша
> Дорожку перешла,
> Её остановил патруль ГБДД.
> Сказал старушке мент
> - Здесь перехода нет.
> - Спасибо,- говорит она, а где?...

 And here's "Барон вон дер Пшик" -- which is yet another Russian parody of "Bei Mir bist du Schoen", but this one's from the Great Patriotic War, with an anti-Nazi theme. And it's performed by Леонид Утёсов, the same singer heard in "Мы летим ковыляя..." above:    
After a long instrumental intro, the lyrics start at 1:16 -- 
Барон фон дер Пшик 
Покушать русский шпик 
Давно собирался 
И мечтал.  
Любил он очень шик, 
Стесняться не привык, 
Заранее 
О подвигах кричал.  
Орал по радио, 
Что в Сталинграде он, 
Как на параде он 
И ест он шпик.  
Что ест он и пьёт, 
А шпик подаёт 
Под клюквою 
Развесистой мужик.  
Барон фон дер Пшик 
Забыл про русский штык, 
А штык бить 
Баронов не отвык.  
И бравый фон дер Пшик 
Попал на русский штык, 
Не русский, 
А немецкий вышел шпик!  
Мундир без хлястика, 
Разбита свастика, 
А ну-ка влазьте-ка 
На русский штык!  
Барон фон дер Пшик, 
Ну где твой прежний шик? 
Остался от барона 
Только пшик - капут! 
P.S. As help for other foreigners: According to Google/Vikislovar, пшик is slang for "useless nothingness" (so you might translate his name as "Baron von der Dud"); шик is "chicness"; шпик is a variety of сало ("pork fatback"), and мундир без хлястика basically means "his uniform jacket got shredded." 
Oh, and под клюквою развесистой (literally "under a spreading cranberry bush"!!) is an excellent and highly idiomatic phrase that implies "resembling the Hollywood stereotypes of Russians" -- in other words, the guy who served the baron's food was dressed in a peasant-y "kosovorotka" shirt and was dancing the kazachok with a bottle of vodka in each hand...

----------


## Vladimir_S

Вот мой перевод песни "Случайный вальс": 
The night is short, 
Clouds are sleeping, 
Your unfamiliar hand,
Lie at my palm. 
After alarms 
The town is sleeping.
I heard a waltz melody 
And droped in here for hour or so. 
Though I`m almost unfamiliar with you
And my house is far from here, 
I feel as if I`m again 
At the home bank.
We are dancing together, 
In this empty hall,
So tell me just a word, 
But I don't know what about. 
We will whirl around, 
Sing and be friends. 
I absolutely lost the skill of dancing, 
And ask you to excuse me. 
Morning is calling, 
Again in a campaign. 
Leaving your town, 
I will pass by your gate. 
Though I`m almost unfamiliar with you
And my house is far from here, 
I feel as if I`m again 
At the home bank.
We are dancing together, 
In this empty hall,
So tell me just a word, 
But I don't know what about.  _Исправьте ошибки, если они есть!_

----------


## Nuraa

Спасибо, Владимир) 
Моя отчаянная попытка перевести Лизавету 
Текст:
Ты ждешь, Лизавета,
От друга привета,
Ты не спишь до рассвета,
Все грустишь обо мне.
Одержим победу,
К тебе я приеду
На горячем вороном коне. 
Приеду весною, 
Ворота открою. 
Я с тобой, ты со мною 
Неразлучны вовек. 
В тоске и тревоге 
Не стой на пороге, 
Я вернусь, когда растает снег. 
Моя дорогая, 
Я жду и мечтаю, 
Улыбнись мне, встречая, 
Был я в храбром бою. 
Эх, как бы дожить бы 
До свадьбы-женитьбы 
И обнять любимую свою! 
Попытка перевода:
You are waiting for, Lisaveta
A message from your beloved
You don't sleep till dawn
Because you miss me
We will win
And I'll come to you
On hot-blooded black horse 
I will come at spring,
Will open the door
I and you, you and I
We are together forever.
Don't stand at doorstep
In yearning and worry
I'll be back when
The snow melts 
My dear
I'm waiting and dreaming
Smile to me when we'll meet
I had a brave fight
I just wish I'll stay alive
To marry you
And hug my beloved 
Я не уверена в правильности грамматических конструкций, местами в лексике и абсолютно не уверена в предлогах. Кто-нибудь может сказать, где не правильно?

----------


## Nuraa

И еще более кривая попытка перевода 
Давай, закурим!
Теплый ветер дует, развезло дороги, 
И на Южном фронте оттепель опять. 
Тает снег в Ростове, тает в Таганроге. 
Эти дни когда-нибудь мы будем вспоминать.
Припев: 
Об огнях-пожарищах, 
О друзьях-товарищах 
Где-нибудь, когда-нибудь мы будем говорить.
Вспомню я пехоту, 
И родную роту, 
И тебя - за то, что ты дал мне закурть. 
Давай закурим, товарищ, по одной, 
Давай закурим, товарищ мой! 
Нас опять Одесса встретит как хозяев, 
Звезды Черноморья будут нам сиять. 
Славную Каховку, город Николаев, 
Эти дни когда-нибудь мы будем вспоминать.
Припев. 
А когда не станет немцев и в помине 
И к своим любимым мы придем опять, 
Вспомним, как на Запад шли по Украине, 
Эти дни когда-нибудь мы будем вспоминать.  
Перевод
Warm wind is blowing, roads are like mire
And there is thaw at the Southern forefront again
Snow is melting in Rostov, is melting in Taganrog
One day we will reminisce these days 
Refrain:
About flame and conflagrations
About friends and comrades
Somewhere , someday we'll talk
I'll remember the infantry,
And my native company ,
And you for what you gave me to smoke ( gave me a cigarette) 
Let's smoke,  comrade  (ПО ОДНОЙ???)
Let's smoke, my friend!  
Odessa will meet us as owners again
Stars above Black Sea  will shine for us
The nice Kahovka, the Nickolaev city
One day we will reminisce these days 
Refrain  
And when there are no Germans here
And we are back again to our beloveds
We will remember how we went to west through Ukraine
One day we will reminisce these days  
Очень бы хотелось комментариев от профессионалов, то что там ошибок куча - 100%

----------


## Vladimir_S

Мы забыли самую известную песню!  *«День Победы»* 
День Победы, как он был от нас далек,
Как в костре потухшем таял уголек.
Были версты, обгорелые, в пыли, -
Этот день мы приближали как могли. 
Этот День Победы
Порохом пропах,
Это праздник
С сединою на висках.
Это радость
Со слезами на глазах.
День Победы !
День Победы !
День Победы ! 
Дни и ночи у мартеновских печей
Не смыкала наша Родина очей.
Дни и ночи битву трудную вели -
Этот день мы приближали как могли. 
Этот День Победы
Порохом пропах,
Это праздник
С сединою на висках.
Это радость
Со слезами на глазах.
День Победы !
День Победы !
День Победы ! 
Здравствуй, мама, возвратились мы не все...
Босиком бы пробежаться по росе !
Пол-Европы, прошагали, пол-Земли, -
Этот день мы приближали как могли. 
Этот День Победы
Порохом пропах,
Это праздник
С сединою на висках.
Это радость
Со слезами на глазах.
День Победы !
День Победы !
День Победы ! 
The Day of Victory, like an ember in the fire,
Seemed so distant, but remained our hearts` desire.
Miles behind us, scorched and battered there we stood,
Bringing victory as closer as we could. 
That`s our Day of Victory
Ringing through the skies
Proud and joyful
We have bought it for a price
There is gladness
But with sadness in our eyes.
The Day of Victory!
The Day of Victory!
The Day of Victory! 
Plants and factories kept on working day and night
On the home front we`ve put up a valiant fight
Without respite toiling for the common good
Bringing victory as closer as we could. 
That`s our Day of Victory
Ringing through the skies
Proud and joyful
We have bought it for a price
There is gladness
But with sadness in our eyes.
The Day of Victory!
The Day of Victory!
The Day of Victory! 
Come now, mother. I have made it back to you…
Feel like running barefoot in the morning dew.
Miles behind us, we`ve lost many souls for good
Bringing victory as closer as we could. 
That`s our Day of Victory
Ringing through the skies
Proud and joyful
We have bought it for a price
There is gladness
But with sadness in our eyes.
The Day of Victory!
The Day of Victory!
The Day of Victory!

----------


## Suobig

> Мы забыли самую известную песню!

 Кто забыл? Мы даже не пытались вспомнить, ведь автор попросил перевести конкретные песни. 
Самая известная, все-таки, "Священная война".

----------


## Ramil

> Самая известная, все-таки, "Священная война".

 *Original* *Translation (as close as possible)*  Вставай, страна огромная, Arise, great country  Вставай на смертный бой Arise for a fight to the death  С фашистской силой темною, Against the fascist dark force  С проклятою ордой. Against the cursed horde     _Припев:_ _Refrain:_  Пусть ярость благородная Let the noble wrath  Вскипает как волна, Seethe like a wave  Идёт война народная The national war is going on  Священная война! The sacred war!     Дадим отпор душителям We'll fight back to the stranglers  Всех пламенных идей, of all fiery thoughts,  Насильникам, грабителям, to the rapists, to the robbers,  Мучителям людей! to the people's tormentors!     _Припев_ _Refrain_     Не смеют крылья чёрные No black wings are allowed  Над родиной летать. To fly over our homeland.  Поля её просторные Its vast fields must not be  Не смеет враг топтать! trampled by the foe!     _Припев_ _Refrain_     Гнилой фашистской нечисти The rotten fascists will only get  Загоним пулю в лоб, a bullet in their heads  Отребью человечества This scum of the Earth  Сколотим крепкий гроб! will get a strong coffin!

----------


## Throbert McGee

*Давай закурим!
Теплый ветер дует, развезло дороги,
И на Южном фронте оттепель опять...* 
With this one, I was trying to think how to translate the impersonal, idiomatic construction *развезло дороги* -- maybe, "the roads are a total mess"? Or "the roads are knee-deep in filthy slush"? 
Then I had a sudden inspiration: "Таганрог" rhymes with "bog" (болото)! Well, not exactly, but it kinda/sorta rhymes. Okay, in fact, they don't rhyme at all. But, hell, since we пиндосы say _yoo-KRANE_ and _RUH-shuh_ instead of _oo-kra-EE-na_ and _rah-SEE-ya_, why not Americanize the pronunciation of "Taganrog" so that it's a perfect rhyme for "bog"? So, then, I decided that I would try to preserve the song's rhyme-schemes (ABAB or AAB, etc.) throughout my translation. 
However, I found it necessary to change the meter of the lines -- in my mind, the resulting English version turned out to have a sort of "кантри" rhythm. But in this case, I didn't know the original melody, so I felt free to take some liberties. And I took some liberties, too, in translating some of the words and phrases (e.g., *рота* isn't literally "platoon"), but I think it's close enough to the sense of the original. 
By the way, I wasn't sure about the meaning of давай закурим по одной -- does it mean "let's have one cigarette apiece (one for me, one for you)" OR does it mean "let's share one cigarette"?  
"Let's Have a Smoke!"  *1:*
There's a warm wind a-blowing, the road's a muddy bog --
Spring is fast approaching, on the south front of the war.
The snow is melting in Rostov, it melts in Taganrog,
And these days are the days that we'll recall forevermore!  *Refrain:*
About landscapes burnt and bloody,
About every friend and buddy --
We'll sit and reminisce, and mourn, and joke. 
I'll remember the infantry,
The guys from my old platoon,
And I'll remember YOU for giving me a smoke! 
So let's have a smoke, buddy, one for you, one for me
Let's light 'em up, buddy -- and here's to victory!  *2:*
As the city of Odessa her returning heroes greets,
The stars above will shine upon the Black Sea's northern shore,
And on glorious Kakhovka, and on Nikolayev's streets.
I tell you, these are the days that we'll recall forevermore!  _(Refrain)_  *3:*
When the last of the Nazis have surrendered or been slain
And we're home with our loved ones, like before --
We'll recall how we fought westward, across our dear Ukraine
And these days are the days of which we'll sing forevermore!  _(Refrain)_ 
P.S. By the way, I thought it seemed appropriate to render *товарищ* as "buddy" here, instead of the more usual translation "comrade" -- for American audiences, "comrade" would seem overly formal and can also have negative political connotations *just sounds too F*cking Commie*  :: , but "buddy" is highly positive and definitely fits the US military vernacular of the 1940s. (Actually, the real problem with "comrade" is not so much that it sounds "too communist", but that Americans might interpret it as "sarcastic mock-formality" in this context, and I assumed that no sarcasm was intended.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

*Двадцать второго июня,
Ровно в четыре часа...* 
Okay, as I started translating this one, I gradually realized that you can sing it to the tune of "Синий Платочек" -- especially when I reached the lines *"И ты смотри / С чувством моим не шути...".* 
Can we assume that it's meant to be a "serious parody" of -- or rather, "an homage to" -- the more famous  song "The Blue Kerchief"? (Or is the word "скоммуниздить" more appropriate here?) 
Anyway, as with "Фронтовая Катюша", the original melody was so loud and clear in my mind that I found it impossible to take liberties with the meter for the sake of rhyme. 
So, I did an unrhymed version -- however, I did try to show the change in meter between the "строфы" and the "припев". (The text doesn't have a "refrain", but the melody does.) 
"It Was June the Twenty-Second..." 
It was June the Twenty-Second,
Exactly oh-four-hundred hours.
Kiev was bombed, announcing to us
That the war had begun at last. 
They started just before daybreak,
In order to kill more of our people --
Parents still slept, the kids tucked in bed,
When the bombing of Kiev began. 
The time of peace is over,
The hour's come for us to part,
I'm leaving, and I promise
To stay true to you forever. 
And you --
Take care,
Not to treat
My poor heart
Like a toy!
Come out, my fair lady,
To the train depot --
Come see your man off to war! 
The car's wheels are gonna lurch forward,
The train'll speed off like an arrow,
As you from the platform, and I from the train,
Are waving sadly to each other. 
Shells and mines were exploding
Tanks rumbled beneath their armor
Fighter planes, like red hawks, circling above 
As we hurtled west, fast as an arrow. 
Winter's brutal cold had come
The enemy forces were near Moscow
The cannons blazed, the mines exploded,
Tearing the Germans limb from limb. 
The battle for the capital is over,
The Germans have fled helter-skelter
Abandoning their tanks and their mortars,
Enemy soldiers ran away by the thousands. 
The years
Will pass,
And someday I
Shall see you
Once more! 
You'll smile and hug me,
Feel our hearts beating,
And finally you'll kiss me again!
(x2)

----------


## Nuraa

> Мы забыли самую известную песню!  *«День Победы»*

 Спасибо большое!) Мне она тоже нужна была, я просто наглеть не стала и вываливать сюда все ) Благодарю за перевод)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Вот мой перевод песни "Случайный вальс":
> Исправьте ошибки, если они есть!

 Good job! I made a few corrections to the English: 
The night is short, 
Clouds are sleeping, 
Your unfamiliar hand,
Lie*s* *at in* my palm. 
After *the* alarms 
The town is sleeping.
I heard a waltz melody 
And dro*p*ped in here for hour or so. 
Though I`m almost unfamiliar with you
And my house is far from here, 
I feel as if I`m again 
At *the* home *bank*.
We are dancing together, 
In this empty hall,
So tell me just a word, 
But I don't know what about. 
We will whirl around, 
Sing and be friends. 
I absolutely lost the skill of dancing, 
And ask you to excuse me. 
Morning is calling,  *Again in a Back to the* campaign. 
Leaving your town, 
I will pass by your gate.

----------


## Throbert McGee

And over the weekend, I had also done a translation of *Случайный вальс*. 
Once again, I decided that for this song, it would be worth the trouble to do an "artistic" English translation and preserve some sense of the original's rhymes -- although I found it impossible to be faithful to the meter, and in some places the translation is very far from literal accuracy ("спят облака" became "moonbeams shine," for example). 
But I really enjoyed the poetry of the original -- a bittersweet romantic sketch about a boy and a girl who meet by chance and will probably never see each other again -- so I wanted to create a "singable" translation. True, it doesn't fit the original melody, but if you're good at syncopation, you can still sing it as a waltz! 
By the way, translating "будем... дружить" as "we'll enjoy a cordial chat" was my attempt to convey the distance and formality of using "вы" instead of "ты." (Слово "cordial" звучит ОЧЕНЬ "на вы" -- вопреки тому, что оно восходит к латинскому _cors_, с значением "сердце".) And "a handsome pair" (instead of "a wonderful/splendid/gorgeous/lovely pair") is meant to produce the same effect of emotional restraint without too much intimacy. 
"An Accidental Waltz"  *1:*
The night is much too short;
Above, the moonbeams shine,
And your unfamiliar hand
Feels comfortable in mine.
The town is sleeping now,
No more howl of sirens in it.
But some music caught my ear, so
I peeked in -- for just a minute...  *Refrain:*
Although I barely know you,
And grew up far from here,
It seems like I've come home
To my old house from yesteryear.
Waltzing 'round this empty hall,
We make a handsome pair.
So talk to me a little bit --
About what, I don't care!   *2:* 
We'll whirl around and sing,
And enjoy a cordial chat.
I've quite forgotten how to dance --
Forgive me, please, for that!
Come morning, duty calls;
Our enemies await.
But as I leave your little town,
I'll pass right by your gate...  _(Refrain)_

----------


## Nuraa

Thank you!) You helped me a lot!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Двадцать второго июня,
> Ровно в четыре часа...

 By the way, to be honest, this was my least favorite of the songs that Nuraa posted -- somehow, the lyrics were *much too much like a Michael Bay / Jerry Bruckheimer movie.*  
Серьёзно, я всё время ожидал сцену, где внезапно воскресая, "мёртвый" немецкий фашист застрелил -- в повторяющих кадрах "slo-mo" -- советского героя, причём подруга -- в съёмке "close-up" -- кричит "Неэээт! НЕЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭТ!" (Потом она утирает слёзы и орёт по-английски: "Hey, Mister Nazi -- tell Hitler to _blitzkrieg_ on THIS, motherfucker!", и несчастливого немца превращает в прах атомично-лазерно-миномётом, который изобрела сама собой. (Кроме того, что наша героиня -- природная красавица с крупными "буферами", владеет карате, и говорит на пяти языках -- к тому же, она гений-доктор по физики и электротехники. Естественно.) До конца песни, девушка нашла бы нового парня, очень похожего на Бена Аффлека, и они вместе победили бы Гитлера... если бы, конечно, эта песенка в действительности была бы продукцией Bay/Bruckheimer.)))))) 
Sorry, I got carried away by my own silliness. Но, ИМХО, оригинал "Синий Платочек" горазда лучше звучит  (что касается текста -- всё-таки эту "пародию" приятно петь, потому что мелодия так хороша.)     

> И ты смотри,
> С чувством моим не шути,
> Выйди подруга, к поезду друга...

 Тут, переводя, я начал напевать "Don't Go Breakin' My Heart", и видео с Эльтоном и РюПолом внезапно заигралось в моём уме. Вероятно потому, что обращение к кому-н. с "Girlfriend!" в типа "звательном" падеже ("Выйди, *подруга*..."), очень звучит как бы "black drag queen".

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Моя отчаянная попытка перевести Лизавету

 Again, here's my edit of your translation -- there were a few small grammar mistakes that I've corrected with red, while the blue text marks my suggested changes to make the English sound more colloquial or poetic (although your translation of these blue parts was completely correct). 
You are waiting, Lisaveta, for
A message from your beloved
You can't fall asleep till dawn
Because you miss me
We will fight to victory
And I'll come to you
On a raging black stallion 
I will come in the springtime,
I will open the door
I and you, you and I
Together forever.
Don't stand there in the doorway Full of yearning and worry
I'll be back when
The snow melts 
My dear
I'm waiting and dreaming
Smile at me when we see each other
I fought bravely
I just wish I'll stay alive
To marry you
And hug my beloved

----------


## Ramil

To me, this is probably the most touching song I've ever heard. Nobody knows whom it was dedicated to and it became known by its first line (Бьётся в тесной печурке огонь):  Софье Кревс To Sofia Krevs     Бьётся в тесной печурке огонь, Fire flickers in wood burning stove  На поленьях смола, как слеза, Drops of tar look like somebody cries  И поет мне в землянке гармонь The accordion sings song of love,  Про улыбку твою и глаза. It’s about your smile and your eyes.     Про тебя мне шептали кусты In the fields under Moscow, the grass  В белоснежных полях под Москвой. Whispered calling your name in my ear  Я хочу, чтобы слышала ты, I would like you to hear for once  Как тоскует мой голос живой. How my voice sounds and longs for you here..     Ты сейчас далеко-далеко. You are currently far, far away.  Между нами снега и снега. Vast of snow is between you and me  До тебя мне дойти нелегко, It’s not easy to reach you. No way.  А до смерти — четыре шага. Whereas death is as close as can be.     Пой, гармоника, вьюге назло, Sing, accordion, in spite of the storm,  Заплутавшее счастье зови. Bring me happiness from up above.  Мне в холодной землянке тепло In the chilly dugout it’s warm  От моей негасимой любви. From my burning perpetual love.     А. Сурков, Ноябрь, 1941 Alexey Surkov, November, 1941

----------


## Suobig

> By the way, to be honest, this was my least favorite of the songs that Nuraa posted

 I agree, it's not as great as other war songs.

----------


## Nuraa

> Again, here's my edit of your translation

 Thank you)) 
Only 3 grammar mistakes? I can't believe ))

----------


## Nuraa

> To me, this is probably the most touching song I've ever heard. Nobody knows whom it was dedicated to and it became known by its first line (Бьётся в тесной печурке огонь)

 Песня называется "В Землянке"
Алексей Сурков: КАК СЛОЖИЛАСЬ ПЕСНЯ 
Расскажу историю песни, которая родилась в конце ноября 1941 года после одного очень трудного для меня фронтового дня под Истрой. Эта песня "Бьется в тесной печурке огонь...". Если я не ошибаюсь, она была первой лирической песней, рожденной из пламени Великой Отечественной войны, принятой и сердцем солдата, и сердцем тех, кто его ждал с войны.
/....../
Под впечатлением пережитого за этот день под Истрой я написал письмо жене, которая жила тогда на Каме. В нем было шестнадцать "домашних" стихотворных строк, которые я не собирался публиковать, а тем более передавать кому-либо для написания музыки...
Стихи мои "Бьется в тесной печурке огонь" так бы и остались частью письма, если бы в феврале 1942 года не приехал в Москву из эвакуации, не пришел в нашу фронтовую редакцию композитор Константин Листов и не стал просить "что-нибудь, на что можно написать песню". И тут я, на счастье, вспомнил о стихах, написанных домой, разыскал их в блокноте и, переписав начисто, отдал Листову, будучи абсолютно уверенным в том, что хотя я свою совесть и очистил, но песни из этого лирического стихотворения не выйдет./..../ Но через неделю композитор вновь появился у нас в редакции, попросил у фоторепортера Михаила Савина гитару и спел свою новую песню, назвав ее "В землянке".

----------


## Ramil

> Песня называется "В Землянке"
> Алексей Сурков: КАК СЛОЖИЛАСЬ ПЕСНЯ 
> Расскажу историю песни, которая родилась в конце ноября 1941 года после одного очень трудного для меня фронтового дня под Истрой. Эта песня "Бьется в тесной печурке огонь...". Если я не ошибаюсь, она была первой лирической песней, рожденной из пламени Великой Отечественной войны, принятой и сердцем солдата, и сердцем тех, кто его ждал с войны.
> /....../
> Под впечатлением пережитого за этот день под Истрой я написал письмо жене, которая жила тогда на Каме. В нем было шестнадцать "домашних" стихотворных строк, которые я не собирался публиковать, а тем более передавать кому-либо для написания музыки...
> Стихи мои "Бьется в тесной печурке огонь" так бы и остались частью письма, если бы в феврале 1942 года не приехал в Москву из эвакуации, не пришел в нашу фронтовую редакцию композитор Константин Листов и не стал просить "что-нибудь, на что можно написать песню". И тут я, на счастье, вспомнил о стихах, написанных домой, разыскал их в блокноте и, переписав начисто, отдал Листову, будучи абсолютно уверенным в том, что хотя я свою совесть и очистил, но песни из этого лирического стихотворения не выйдет./..../ Но через неделю композитор вновь появился у нас в редакции, попросил у фоторепортера Михаила Савина гитару и спел свою новую песню, назвав ее "В землянке".

 А кто такая Софья Кревс? Жена Суркова? Почему-то, практически во всех источниках эта песня посвящена ей.

----------


## Nuraa

> А кто такая Софья Кревс? Жена Суркова? Почему-то, практически во всех источниках эта песня посвящена ей.

 Да, это его жена, для нее эти стихи и написаны.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> To me, this is probably the most touching song I've ever heard. Nobody knows whom it was dedicated to and it became known by its first line (Бьётся в тесной печурке огонь): Софье Кревс To Sofia Krevs     Бьётся в тесной печурке огонь, Fire flickers in the wood burning stove  На поленьях смола, как слеза, A drop of tar shines like a tear  И поет мне в землянке гармонь The accordion rings through my dugout,  Про улыбку твою и глаза. Your smile and your eyes seem so near.     Про тебя мне шептали кусты In the snow-covered fields around Moscow,  В белоснежных полях под Москвой.  The weeds rustle your name in my ear  Я хочу, чтобы слышала ты, I wish you could hear, in person,  Как тоскует мой голос живой. How my voice sounds and longs for you here..     Ты сейчас далеко-далеко. Right now, you are far, far away.  Между нами снега и снега. Endless snow lies between you and me  До тебя мне дойти нелегко, It’s not easy to reach you. No way.  А до смерти — четыре шага. Whereas death is as close as can be.     Пой, гармоника, вьюге назло, Sing, accordion, in spite of the storm,  Заплутавшее счастье зови. Bring me happiness from up above.  Мне в холодной землянке тепло And the chill of my dugout seems warm  От моей негасимой любви. From the undying flame of my love.     А. Сурков, Ноябрь, 1941 Alexey Surkov, November, 1941

 I didn't know that you could use table formatting here -- cool! 
Anyway, there were just a couple of grammar or usage mistakes that simply had to be fixed (in red) -- you can't say "_under_ Moscow," for instance, unless you're talking about a subway train! And I made several other "poetic suggestions" in blue. For example, it seemed a shame to lose the imagery of the bushes/grass/weeds *still alive although buried under the snow*. And негасимая любовь immediately brought to mind the "eternal flame" that burns by war memorials -- not to mention the 1989 song by The Bangles!  ::  (The word "eternal" didn't fit the meter, but "undying" sounds just as strong and emotionally evocative here.)

----------


## Ramil

No, no, no.
1) The translation isn't mine
2) The translation is actually poetic  it kept the rhythm and rhymes of the original so you could actually sing it in English. 
Here, try the English text I posted - it perfectly fits the original and a melody:

----------


## Throbert McGee

> No, no, no.
> 1) The translation isn't mine
> 2) The translation is actually poetic  it kept the rhythm and rhymes of the original so you could actually sing it in English.

 Understood, but even so, using "vast" as a noun (as in "vast of snow") sounds very archaic -- not merely *устаревший*, mind you, but *старинный* -- and would seem like an error to modern English listeners (today, "vast" is used only as an adjective).  
"*Under* Moscow" is much too over-literal a translation of *под* Москвой in this context -- to an English listener, it sounds like you're talking about THIS:   
Also, "drops of tar look like somebody *cries*" (with the verb in the "simple present") sounds very awkward and ESL-ish. It would be okay to say either "drops of tar look like somebody *is crying*" or "...like somebody *has been crying*", but that would ruin the rhyme with "eyes" in the fourth line, and also destroys the rhythm. 
And no English speaker would say "you are *currently* far, far away" in the context of a love-ballad -- it's much too uncolloquial, and made me think of a conversation between an airplane pilot and an air-traffic controller! 
I listened to the song, and most of my suggestions will also fit the rhythm of the melody. But I would change two of my lines for an improved fit:  _Flames dance_ in the wood-burning stove. 
I wish you could hear _now_, in person.

----------


## Ramil

All right, maybe it was a bad translation.  ::  At first I wanted to translate it myself, but right after I'd stumbled upon "в тесной печурке" I decided to google for a translation. I wonder if it really possible to express this in English. Small stove, yeah. Want to do something well? Do it yourself, I guess: 
Fire flickers in a small stove
A drop of tar on the wood looks like a teardrop
And harmonica's singing to me in my dugout
About your smile and your eyes. 
Bushes whispered me about you
In the snow-white fields near Moscow,
I wish you could hear
My voice still alive and longing for you. 
You are far, far away,
Endless snows separate us,
It's not easy to reach you,
But death is only four steps away. 
Sing, harmonica, in spite of the snowstorm,
Call for my happiness that must have gone astray,
I feel warm in my cold dugout
Because of my never ending love.

----------


## Nuraa

Еще одна отчаянная попытка перевода. На сей раз издевалась я над песней Барон фон дер Пшик 
[В скобках - "комментарии" бэк-вокала, с ними интересней  ::  ] 
Барон фон дер Пшик
Покушать русский шпик
Давно собирался
и мечтал. 
Любил он очень шик,
Стесняться не привык,
Заранее о подвигах
кричал. 
Орал по радио,
Что в Ленинграде он,
Как на параде он
И ест он шпик. 
Что ест он и пьёт,
А шпик подаёт
Под клюквою развесистой
мужик. 
Барон фон дер Пшик
Забыл про русский штык,
А штык бить баронов
не отвык. (Дурак!) 
И бравый фон дер Пшик
Попал на русский штык,
Не русский, а немецкий
вышел шпик! 
Мундир без хлястика,
Разбита свастика,
А ну-ка, влазьте-ка
На русский штык!  
Барон фон дер Пшик,
Ну, где твой прежний шик?
Остался от барона
Только пшик! (Капут!)
(Оч-чень хорошо!)  
Baron von der Pshik
Was dreaming and planning 
for a long time to eat russian sowbelly 
He loved swank so much
Wasn't a modest person
Yelled about a feats in advance 
He yelled by the radio
That he is in Leningrad
Like he is at a parade
And he's eating a sowbelly 
That he eats and drinks ,
And a mad delivers a sowbelly
Under a spreading cranberry 
Baron von der Pshik
Forgot about the Russian bayonet
But a bayonet didn't wean
To hit a barons  (fool !) 
And brave von der Pshik
Was hit with russian bayonet
And russian sowbelly became german! 
A coat without a half-belt
Broken swastika
Come on, climb
On Russian bayonets !  
Baron von der Pshik ,
Well, where is your former swank?
Remained from Baron
Only "zilch" ! ( Kaput! )
( Very good! ) 
Все сильно плохо?

----------


## Hanna

These songs are really cute and catchy.
I really enjoyed it when I was in Belarus on Victory day, and there were parades, street party and singing in the park. It's rare to see a genuine celebration that's family friendly these days.  
However I think it's unnecessary at this point in time to sing songs particularly against Germany. If I was German I'd probably want to clear out of the ex-USSR area for the entire week leading up to Victory day.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Еще одна отчаянная попытка перевода. На сей раз издевалась я над песней Барон фон дер Пшик 
> Барон фон дер Пшик
> Покушать русский шпик

 This one definitely has some words ("шпик" and "пшик") and phrases ("Под клюквою развесистой") that are difficult to translate into colloquial-sounding English for a general American audience.  
 So, I took some liberties with the changes suggested in blue. 
Baron von der Shmuck
Was dreaming and planning 
For a long time to try our Russian-style bacon 
He loved to look swank
Wasn't a modest person
Yelled about his derring-do in advance 
He yelled on the radio
That he is in Leningrad
Like he is at a parade 
And he's eating Russian bacon
That he eats and drinks ,
And  a guy "in _roosky_ peasant drag"
Brings out his bacon. 
Baron von der Shmuck
Forgot about the Russian bayonet
But our bayonets haven't forgotten
How to stick barons! 
And brave von der Shmuck
Was hit by a Russian bayonet Now HE'S "Bacon-on-a-stick, _à la_ kraut"!  His uniform's badly torn,
The swastika is broken!
Go ahead, _mein Herr_ -- have a seat
On a Russian bayonet! 
Baron von der Shmuck,
Well, where is your former swank? What's left of the Baron?
Only "zilch" -- Kaput! 
Because "фон дер Пшик" is meant to be a joke-name, I changed it to "von der Shmuck," although "von der Zilch" or "von der Putz" also sound appropriate.  
In some regions of the States, we do use "шпик" or "сало" in cooking -- it's usually called "fatback". However, most Americans aren't familiar with шпик/сало/"fatback" as a dish by itself. So I changed it to "Russian bacon," because everyone knows what "bacon" is. 
And "мужик под клюквою развесистой" is a very idiomatic phrase, of course, so it can't be translated literally.  Here it basically means "a guy who looked and dressed like the German Baron's stereotypical idea of a Russian." So to translate it for an American audience, I would suggest "in peasant drag" or "decked out in _roosky_ togs", or something like that. (Note, by the way,  that "in _[XYZ]_ drag" is simply a slangy way of saying "in a costume of _[XYZ]_ type," or "wearing clothes typical of people from _[XYZ]_-stan, etc.",  and does NOT imply трансвестизм -- although the phrase "drag queen" is, of course, connected to the use of "drag" as slang for "costume.") 
Although the imperative влазьте-ка literally means "climb on," I thought that "go ahead, sir, have a seat" better conveys the mock-politeness of the Russian here.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> However I think it's unnecessary at this point in time to sing songs particularly against Germany.

 I agree -- I would hope that some of these songs about blowing "Fritz" to hell are no longer performed publicly as part of the Victory Day celebrations.  
At the same time, it's important to preserve these songs when teaching about the historic context of WW2/ВОв -- just as old cartoons like _Bugs Bunny Nips the Nips_ have been preserved, although they would never be included today on a DVD for children!

----------


## Hanna

Yeah, the melodies are so nice that we used them in my childhood in Sweden, so I am familiar with many of these. But the lyrics were completely changed to something different, like a team song or something like that. So when I hear them, I think of completely different things and I never really knew what the original lyrics was about until I took the time to listen, when I was in Belarus. It's kind of funny that the whole Russian army marches to songs about love and things like that.  
I would definitely recommend anyone to try to visit Russia for the victory day holiday if you can, because it's quite unique - I don't know that anyone other than the ex-USSR area celebrates Victory day with such vigor, nice spring time date with good weather. You are bound to learn something about history. Plus it's fun nice and family oriented activities. It's perfect for a tourist.

----------


## Nuraa

> This one definitely has some words ("шпик" and "пшик") and phrases ("Под клюквою развесистой") that are difficult to translate into colloquial-sounding English for a general American audience.  
>  So, I took some liberties with the changes suggested in blue.

 Thank you! You helped me a lot!  ::  ::

----------

